# Quinoa Recipies



## baby*by*the*sea (Sep 8, 2005)

Anyone have any good Quinoa recipies that you would like to share. I am just starting to cook with this wonderful grain and not sure how. Any help would be appreciated. Thank You!!


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

MMMMM! I love quinoa. For starter recipes I love using it as the grain in cold salads like taboulleh... or variations of it. I do one with corn and cilantro and lime. It is also great with your classic spaghetti sauce, vegetarian or meat sauce.


----------



## mamatosage (Apr 4, 2004)

Quinoa with broccoli and cashews---
I think I got this recipie from Whole Foods--but can't remember---anyways its super yummy!

Serves 4
1 TB extra virgin olive oil
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 medium red onion, finely diced
1/2 cup sun-dried tomatoes, julienned or chopped
1/2 cup vegetable broth
1/2 cup dry white wine
2 TB lemon juice
1/2 cup quinoa
1/2 tsp sea salt, or to taste
1 cup broccoli florets, cut into bite-sized pieces Fresh ground black pepper to taste
1/2 cup roasted cashew pieces
2 scallions, thinly sliced
Heat the olive oil over medium heat in a saucepan and sauté the onion and garlic for 3 minutes. Add the sun-dried tomatoes, vegetable stock, wine and lemon juice and bring to a boil.

Stir in the quinoa and salt. Reduce heat, and simmer covered about 20 minutes. Add the broccoli on top and simmer an additional 5 to 6 minutes.

Remove from heat, toss gently until combined. Add ground pepper and additional salt, if desired, to taste.

Garnish with cashews and scallions before serving.


----------



## g&a (Dec 15, 2004)

Quinoa works well in soups and stews. I always throw a handfull in.
g.


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

i LOve quinoa in tabouli. here is my "signature" quinua dish, lol!!!

chop up some brocolli, add it into water with the quinoa, bring to a boil and cook till tender, stirring frequently to help make it creamy. when near done, use a masher to mash up the brocolli a little if the pieces are big. when cooked, add organic butter, some salt, and a bit of nutritional yeast. it is SO good- like a risotto or something. creamy and delish. ds loves it. you can put a LOT of brocolli in it too.


----------



## just6fish (Feb 28, 2005)

Those all sound great!! I have only ever made it with apples and cinnamon, like for breakfast or dessert. I will be trying something new this week!!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quinoa with Swiss Chard and Tahini! Top hot, cooked quinoa with wilted swiss chard and tahini sauce (tahini paste, lemon juice, garlic, salt and water). That's it. Super simple but very delicious. You can use beet greens or any greens instead of chard, too.

~Nick


----------



## Messac888 (Jan 24, 2005)

I make a quinoa/millet combo, but I'm sure you cam just use quinoa and skip the millet.

Roast quinoa & millet in a pot with olive oil for a couple minutes. Add water and cook until finished. In the meantime, roast a handful of pine nuts until toasted, and sautee some finely chopped onions in olive oil until translucent. Add onions and pine nuts to the quinoa & millet.

Nothing fancy, but it takes the place of couscous in my home more often than not.


----------



## mamasi (Apr 12, 2002)

wow-these sound good. Makes me want to try quinoa again! Thanks!


----------



## Attila the Honey (Mar 15, 2003)

How It All Vegan (or maybe Garden of Vegan) has my favorite quinoa recipe! I make it so much I've adapted it to how we like it. basically:

I chop up a sweet potato and cook with an onion in olive oil until done. Put it in a bowl with cooked quinoa, chopped red pepper, parsley, and top with dressing made of lemon juice or OJ, maple syrup, oil, tamari, thyme, and garlic. It makes a really good warm side dish or cold salad.


----------



## g&a (Dec 15, 2004)

I just made quinoa paella for supper tonight. Here is the recipe (I adapted it from another one featuring white rice). It is so incredibly good - even 16 month old dd liked it. She could eat it with her hands. The end consistency should be kind of poridge-like with chunks of vegtables.

saute until translucent:
1 tbsp butter (i'm sure olive oil would be fine - you don't taste the butter)
1 onion diced

add and cook 1-2 min:
1 cup uncooked quinoa
1 tsp turmeric
1 tsp cumin
1/2 tsp chilli pdr.
4 cloves garlic, minced
1 green chilli, chopped small (I used 1/2 and couldn't even taste it)
1 green pepper, diced
1 red pepper, diced
3 carrots, diced, partially cooked by boiling. (original recipe had can of baby corn)
2 tomatoes diced

add approx 2c. stock (chicken vegi, whatever, I used the carrot water too.)
bring to boil
reduce heat and cook 20 min (until quinoa ia done) stirring often.
add cooked meat (chicken or sausage) or 3/4 cup cashews
garnish with fresh parsley.


----------



## JLav (Mar 11, 2003)

I like quinoa stuffed bell peppers...you can vary the recipe to suit your own tastes.
I saute onions, garlic and bell peppers...then add quinoa, tvp and water. Let that cook and then add chopped tomatoes and cheese. Then I stuff it all into boiled/drained bell peppers, cover with more cheese and bake.


----------



## baby*by*the*sea (Sep 8, 2005)

mamatosage I tried your recipe last week and it was amazing. I doubled all the ingredients (I was serving 5 as a main dish) and everyone loved it! Thank you!

I will be sure to let you ladies know how the others work out once I try them.
Thanks again


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

"Feeding the Whole Family" by Cynthia Lair has a fabulous (and easy) lemon quinoa salad. Can't post the recipe here because it's copyrighted, so PM me if you want it.


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

I just made these the other day for the first time. I was pleasantly surprise, did come out a bit crumbly but I gobbled them up

Quinoa burgers

2 cups cooked Quinoa
1 onion chopped
1 carrot grated
1 clove garlic minced
1 Tablespoon onion soup mix or preferred seasonings
1/2 cup bread crumbs
1 finely chopped celery stick
1 egg (beaten) - This makes a firmer burger

Mix above ingredients, add salt and pepper to taste. Form burger with wet hands (patties are about 4 inches in diameter and ½ inch thick. Lightly oil frying pan. Cook about 5 minutes each side until golden brown.

Variations:

1/2 cup cooked and finely chopped broccoli

1/2 cup mushrooms, finely chopped


----------



## eclarkmother (Oct 10, 2007)

Quinoa Taboule (Keen-Wa)
2 Cups of Quinoa (Cooked and Cooled)
(2 Cups Water to 1 Cup Grain-Bring to boil, cover and cook for about 12 minutes)
1 Cup Flat Leaf Parsley
3-4 Green Onions
1/4 Cup Fresh Mint
1/4 - 1/3 Fresh Basil
1 Clove of Garlic or a Tsp of chopped from a jar
1/2 Cup Lemon Juice
1/4 Cup Olive Oil
1 Can of Diced Italian Tomatoes
1/2 Tsp of Salt
1/8 Tsp of Pepper


----------



## hannahi (Sep 14, 2005)

I also like the Red Bean and Quinoa Chili from Feeding the whole family. I'm excited about the new edition of this book that's coming out in 2008!

I have a question for all the quinoaphiles: If you toast the quinoa, is there any need to rinse it beforehand? I made a quinoa pudding a few weeks ago. This was the first time I had cooked anything with quinoa in years. The recipe stated that you had to rub and rinse the quinoa until the rinse water was clear. Well, I rinsed the quinoa for about 1/2 an hour, but the water was still milky. Can I tell you how much of a drag this was?







Anyhow, the next time I cooked with quinoa, I just did a quick rinse in a couple of changes of water, and then toasted it for about 5 minutes. Much easier, and the quinoa was not bitter at all . Next time I'll try skipping the rinse and just toasting it.

Hannah


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

I have a really good quinoa banana bread recipe if your interested.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

Greek Quinoa salad

1/2 c quinoa, rinsed and cooked in 3/4 cup water
diced seeded cucumbers
diced red or green pepper
sundried tomatoes in olive oil
some of the oil from the tomatoes
kalamata olives
feta crumbled
red wine vinegar
dried oregano
salt and pepper

Mix everything up together and let sit to let flavors meld. It's so delish. I love using sundried tomatoes because there is so much flavor without having the issue of extra moisture from fresh tomatoes.


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babygrant* 
I have a really good quinoa banana bread recipe if your interested.

I am interested! I know about quinoa as a dinner staple, but i'd like to incorporate it into other foods...


----------



## tbone (Dec 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babygrant* 
I have a really good quinoa banana bread recipe if your interested.

I'd be interested too! This has actually been on my mind for a few days now and I was going to post a question.


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

Quinoa Banana Bread

1/2 cup butter
2 eggs, plus
1 egg yolk
2 1/4 cups mashed ripe bananas
2/3 cup sugar or xylitol sugar substitute
2/3 cup quinoa, see below (cooked)
2 cups whole wheat flour
1 1/4 teaspoons baking soda
1 pinch salt
1/2 cup pecans or walnuts, your favorite

Oven 350 Degrees.
Greased 9x5 loaf pan and floured.
Cream the butter, sugar. Add the eggs and yolk blend well. add the Banana, blend well. Mix the Quinoa with the banana mixture. Mix the dry ingredients together . Add the flour mixture to the banana mixture and stir till all is incorperated. Add nuts. Pour into prepared pan.
Bake 1 hour OR till it test done.

How to Make the Quinoa:.
thoroughly wash the quinoa through a sieve to remove the bitter substance which is on the seeds. You can taste the seeds to see if they are still bitter, rinse till they are not bitter, only about a minute or two. Add 2 cups of water to 1 cup of dry Quinoa. Bring to a boil. Turn heat down to simmer, covered. cook 15 minutes to 20 minutes, or till you see the germ seperating itself and it looks like small letter C's. remove from heat. Store in the fridge.


----------



## Breastfeeding Insomniac (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatosage* 
Quinoa with broccoli and cashews---
I think I got this recipie from Whole Foods--but can't remember---anyways its super yummy!

Serves 4
1 TB extra virgin olive oil
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 medium red onion, finely diced
1/2 cup sun-dried tomatoes, julienned or chopped
1/2 cup vegetable broth
1/2 cup dry white wine
2 TB lemon juice
1/2 cup quinoa
1/2 tsp sea salt, or to taste
1 cup broccoli florets, cut into bite-sized pieces Fresh ground black pepper to taste
1/2 cup roasted cashew pieces
2 scallions, thinly sliced
Heat the olive oil over medium heat in a saucepan and sauté the onion and garlic for 3 minutes. Add the sun-dried tomatoes, vegetable stock, wine and lemon juice and bring to a boil.

Stir in the quinoa and salt. Reduce heat, and simmer covered about 20 minutes. Add the broccoli on top and simmer an additional 5 to 6 minutes.

Remove from heat, toss gently until combined. Add ground pepper and additional salt, if desired, to taste.

Garnish with cashews and scallions before serving.










This is a favorite recipe in our house. I love Whole foods recipes







:


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

thanks babygrant! sounds very good


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I boiled quinoa in a couple cups of vegetable broth, with a couple TBSP chopped up sundried tomatoes. It made a very strong flavoured pilaf-like side. Yummy.

....the sundried tomatoes I grabbed had sulphates in them though, so watch ingredients if you're trying to avoid those


----------

